# HD Satellite reception/ dish sizes, etc.



## thebilger (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi guys and gals, this is my first post here, but I am a long time satellite user and tester. Just a simple question really, but in order to get a stronger signal for my dish 612, what if I point a separate dish 500 at each of 110, 119 and 129? The signal from the 1000.2 dish is not very strong as you all know. I have a Hughesnet 1 meter dish that I was going to try and attach the triple LNB to, but I'm thinking that the curvature of the 1 meter dish might not be axactly right. So what if I got a few legacy single LNB's and mounted one to three different Dish 500's? Shouldn't the signal quality be much better with a single dish pointing at a single bird?
Oh, and just to make sure, the HD conversion takes place in the receiver right, and not through the LNB?
Thank you for any input.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

thebilger said:


> Hi guys and gals, this is my first post here, but I am a long time satellite user and tester. Just a simple question really, but in order to get a stronger signal for my dish 612, what if I point a separate dish 500 at each of 110, 119 and 129? The signal from the 1000.2 dish is not very strong as you all know. I have a Hughesnet 1 meter dish that I was going to try and attach the triple LNB to, but I'm thinking that the curvature of the 1 meter dish might not be axactly right. So what if I got a few legacy single LNB's and mounted one to three different Dish 500's? Shouldn't the signal quality be much better with a single dish pointing at a single bird?
> Oh, and just to make sure, the HD conversion takes place in the receiver right, and not through the LNB?
> Thank you for any input.


From the Bahamas are the Eastern Arc satellites visible? The Western Arc may never be great for you due to look angles. You might be able to use the 1000.2 dish for 110 & 119 depending on signal levels and use the 1meter for 129.


----------



## thebilger (Jan 17, 2015)

Actually RBA, I have a 1000.4 dish and LNB set for the eastern arc, but I can't remember what my results were with that. maybe I should give er another try.


----------



## thebilger (Jan 17, 2015)

Are 61.5, 72.7 and 77W stronger satellites necessarily?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, Mr.Tester.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Does DISH offer service in the Bahamas? If so I'd recommend seeking local advice ... if not it is time to move on.


----------

